# Fairy/Colson, Discooter



## cyclingday (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## cr250mark (Nov 26, 2018)

Cool non red color 
Thanx for posting


----------



## Oldbikes (Nov 27, 2018)

Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vincev (Nov 27, 2018)

Now that is cool !!


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 27, 2018)

Nice! So the Dropstand doubles as the brake pedal? I like that!


----------



## vincev (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## Boris (Nov 27, 2018)

vincev said:


> View attachment 909255



Cool!


----------



## Pedals Past (Nov 27, 2018)

years agoi had a stack of nos pads for these came from Don Vaughn with all those flat nos colson trike badges rover colson scout vogue ..... very nice Marty .....I still have a old colson dolly out of slaughter house


----------



## ridingtoy (Nov 28, 2018)

Nice that it still had the identifying maker's name on the rubber pad. Looks like a 1920s model.

Dave


----------

